# FS: Simms G3 Guide Jacket



## cornhead (Sep 19, 2010)

FS: Simms G3 Guide Jacket, Gore Tex, Size XL, Worn once. Too big. Asking $210
Can meet along Wasatch Front or ship if needed. PM if interested.


----------

